# How do you save money on movies & entertainment?



## MoniqueSeibel

This question is more geared towards people who, like myself, watch a lot of movies and tv series for entertainment. What are your frugal strategies for saving money on movies? Do you buy dvds, go to the theater or rent?

The only things I can think of would be collecting scene points or redeeming air miles, completing surveys for gift cards or air miles, winning passes & dvds, trading in used dvds, Netflix (even if just for the free trial) and using the library. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Spudd

We mainly watch Netflix. I also buy discounted passes online for the occasional time we want to go to the theatre. We've gotten stuff from the library before but it's kind of a crap shoot what will be there.


----------



## Four Pillars

I've been watching a lot of movies and some shows (ie Spartacus, Game of Thrones) and I get them all from the library. The online system is fantastic for putting holds and it works great.

I live in T.O. however, it might not work as well in smaller library systems.


----------



## dubmac

We go to the local library to rent the odd DVD. Great selection, ...but make sure to avoid overdue fees! :smilet-digitalpoint


----------



## the-royal-mail

I like to buy my movies on DVD from ebay (take time to search out the best overall price) as well as used video stores. This is good because I can watch the movie many times over on my TV and not have to keep paying fees for it. I just watched The Terminal last night - again. I get my money's worth out of all DVDs I buy.


----------



## brad

We aren't big movie or TV watchers (we don't even have a TV), but we do download movies and TV shows occasionally, mainly on those long winter nights. We try to rent them whenever possible; renting online is cheap (we use the iTunes store) and one advantage is that you can rent a movie today but not actually watch it until a year from now...the rental period doesn't start until you start watching the film. We've used that feature a few times when traveling: we might rent a couple of movies at home to watch later on the plane or in the hotel, for example. 

We have some DVDs, but they take up space and we find that we rarely watch movies more than once or twice, although there are a few exceptions. One thing I've thought of doing is sharing the list of DVDs I own with my siblings and friends, and having them do the same, and then we can do a sort of DVD exchange or lending library approach. I have Delicious Library on my computer, which facilitates that sort of thing as it compiles a list of your DVDs simply by scanning their barcodes using your computer's webcam, and then it can share that list with anyone you choose and keep track of who's borrowing which DVDs so you always know who has them.


----------



## Plugging Along

We don't watch alot of movies or tv. We do pvr movies off the movie chanel all the time, and save them up to watch later. It was a part of my satellite package. We haven't paid for a movie in years, other than the kids ones. 

For theatres, we occasionally go with a coupon, but tend to go to the second run ones for the experience. They also have the special family days on certain weekends for $2 a person, we do that as treats. Also, once a year, I can't remember when, I think August/September, they have a General Mills coupon on cereal for free admission or 2 for 1 admissions on coupons. The dates are for weekdays, but it's a great deal. We buy a lot of cereal that month, and stock up.


----------



## Charlie

Another endorsement for the library. The online hold system works great. New releases can take a while, but the overall selection is fantastic. And soooo convenient. DVD's waiting for you at the holds desk. Drop it off within a week through the night slot. Renewable on line if no one else has put it on hold

The airmiles coupons are also a great value. 175 or 185 miles for two tix, popcorn and drinks. Good any time.


----------



## stardancer

It's getting easier and easier for me; our one and only movie theatre closed this summer, and my video store closed a month ago; there is another one, but they want the movies back too early in the day. I catch up on TV shows on the net, and will start investigating the DVD supply at the library. I don't buy DVDs very often; after buying VHS tapes when the kids were little, then having VHS machines being replaced, I decided I don't need a bunch of stuff that will eventually go out of date.


----------



## Four Pillars

Charlie said:


> Another endorsement for the library. The online hold system works great. New releases can take a while, but the overall selection is fantastic.


A little tip for the TPL users - the list of new holdable videos is published on the 15th of each month (or very shortly after). If you can keep checking the page on that day, it can get you some pretty good ranks for popular movies.


----------



## Sampson

I also like the library. 

I don't know about the big smoke, but in Cowtown many DVDs remain in circulation despite being scratched. Nothing more frustrating that having to skip over a critical part of a movie. My wife and I STILL don't know what kind of deal Severus Snape made with Dumbledore.


----------



## Mensa

Lol, Sampson - I agree, it is frustrating. That said we have used our local library quite heavily for dvds. 

We don't have cable, since we find that pretty much anything is available online. We do subscribe to Netflix for the odd tv show and movies, now that we've pretty much watched everything in the library that we'd want to see.

Like many others here, we don't go out to the movies often - only when it's a movie that really begs for a big screen experience. It's far more comfy watching at home, plus we have healthier (and cheaper!) snacks.


----------



## Four Pillars

Sampson said:


> I don't know about the big smoke, but in Cowtown many DVDs remain in circulation despite being scratched.


I think that is always going to be a risk when you borrow a movie.

Did you tell the librarian about the problem you had with the dvd? Whenever I've come across a bad disc, I always tell them. I'm hoping that means it gets taken out of circulation.


----------



## HaroldCrump

I am big (huge) movie watcher.
My usual _modus operandi _is:

- *Library, library, library*
- Scene Points Card for Cineplex
- American Express card linked to Air Miles
- Redeem Air Miles gathered above for Cineplex Rewards
- Aeroplan Card, and redeem miles for movie tickets
- After above means are exhausted, use the cash back from my CIBC Visa credit card to purchase movie tickets

Among the above, library borrowing accounts for well over 50% of my movie watching, and the other methods account for the other 50% in aggregate.

I should also mention Netflix, although I am not a subscriber.


----------



## Plugging Along

Mensa said:


> It's far more comfy watching at home, plus we have healthier (and cheaper!) snacks.


Is it bad that when we do go to the theatre, we bring our own healthy snacks and drinks. The one time I was stopped, I did tell them that I had dietary restrictions (which we do)


----------



## Nemo2

Put us down for 'library' too.

When we first moved to Belleville we hooked up the rabbit ears, got no reception and said "Do we care?".......(although we did like TVO)......and that was the last time, (except for hotel rooms), that we watched anything other than DVDs supplied by friends or borrowed from the library.


----------



## Four Pillars

Plugging Along said:


> Is it bad that when we do go to the theatre, we bring our own healthy snacks and drinks. The one time I was stopped, I did tell them that I had dietary restrictions (which we do)


Technically - yes. However, if the only thing available to buy is a 1 gallon container of pop, a 14 gallon barrel of popcorn with 2 lbs of fake butter on it and foot-long chocolate bars, I don't have a big problem with someone bringing their own stuff in.

I don't go to movies often, but I tend to just not eat or drink anything there.


----------



## Mensa

Getting sidetracked, I know, but I simply have to share the craziness of cinema snacks...

We recently watched the new James Bond with friends. They purchased the "deal" at the snack bar, consisting of (as Mike pointed out) a giant tub of nasty popcorn, a gallon of pop and a small bag of M&Ms. The damage was almost $18. I almost fell over! Pretty much twice the cost of the movie for a boatload of diabetes with heart attack on the side.

I think Plugging Along has the right idea, though I doubt cineplex odeon would agree.


----------



## slacker

For certain movies that requires a big-screen experience, I prefer to go on cheap tuesdays. It's half price, and there are usually no lines, and not a lot of people. Theatre is usually only 1/5 filled. And no damned teenagers !! (haha, I'm getting old)


----------



## My Own Advisor

I need to write a post about this...since I just spent $40 for my wife and I to watch Skyfall, including snacks. Great movie but I didn't remember the movies being so expensive...


----------



## CanadianCapitalist

Big movie fan as well. We don't get a chance to go to the movie theater all that often but we do rent a ton of movies. Mostly at Zip Kiosks. Convenient and cheap at $2 per day. Red Box is coming to Loblaws stores soon, so there will be more options here.

Also, we borrow a ton of movies from the Public Library. For classics and foreign movies, they are pretty much the only game in town.


----------



## colossk

I've been downloading movies for years from the internet. Doesn't cost a cent, you can get them about a month earlier than the official DVD release date. Quality is just as good as a DVD as long as you don't download a CAM version. I just downloaded the Dark Knight, The Bourne Legacy, Total Recall and have plans for a movie night tomorrow.


Hardly ever go to the show anymore but when I do it's via air miles


----------



## HaroldCrump

^ Have you been following the recent crackdown on music and movie piracy in the US?
People have actually been charged.
Authorities these days are able to track who downloaded what and where.
The evidence is undeniable in the courts, and the fines are huge.

The movie/music industry have had enough and are now giving it back.


----------



## mrPPincer

I thought the movie/entertainment industry was backing off on prosecutions lately due to the bad PR value.
I could be wrong but I think file sharing of copyrighted material is far too prevalent these days for them to get any but a small fraction of the offenders.
Regardless, it's probably a good idea to avoid DLing the brand new titles because the industry will be understandably more sensitive wrt those.


----------



## HaroldCrump

mrPPincer said:


> I could be wrong but I think file sharing of copyrighted material is far too prevalent these days for them to get any but a small fraction of the offenders.


Correct, but the idea is to make the punishment (i.e. fines and jail term) _so_ severe so as to deter the pirates.
The industry knows that it can only catch and successfully prosecute a very small fraction of the offenders.
Therefore, they want to make the fines so punitive that it deters a larger number of wannabe pirates i.e. common folks like us that are otherwise honest, God-fearing people.


----------



## lifeliver

Is it actually illegal to file share in Canada? I have read articles in the past the said that downloading is ok but uploading files is not. There may have been recent new bills but I am not sure. I know people that have been using bit torrent file sharing programs for years without any issue. 

I believe in buying video games (especially from smaller developers) and buying music from lesser known artists. Movies and TV shows are fair game for sharing in my opinion.


----------



## margarita

When it comes to movies that I absolutely want to watch on the big screen, I try to go on Cheapie Tuesdays (because it's half off). I have to admit I download all other movies.

I'm also subscribed to Netflix, which has gotten a lot better for Canadians, especially with regards to new shows.


----------



## jcgd

I'm not going to lie, I've always downloaded my fair share of media. I tend to go out and buy cds from the artists I enjoy so that they have some reason to keep making music. I tend to buy the season DVDs of shows I enjoy. But really, I'm not going to order four "packages" of cable content so I can watch HBO. I would subscribe online to just HBO, but that's not possible AFAIK so I download to watch the first time, and buy if it's good.

One thing I don't understand is the prices of downloadable stuff. If I buy a movie on DVD I OWN it. They also had to manufacture the DVD, distribute it, etc. There's no way a download of only the rights to watch a movie should be anywhere close to the price of buying a physical DVD.

I use a lot of Scene points at the movies and my GF and I like to be bad and smuggle in our candy. Apparently they will stop you, but the kid at the ticket booth can't even look me in the eye, let alone confiscate my candy.


----------



## colossk

HaroldCrump said:


> ^ Have you been following the recent crackdown on music and movie piracy in the US?
> People have actually been charged.


The People who have been charged or who are being charged are not the average "user" who downloads a few movies/music songs each month. It's impossible and infeasable for the movies/music industry to go after tens of millions of individual users like myself. The people who are being charged that the "industry" is going after are the people copying the video in a format suitable for downloading and then uploading the file and seeding it 24/7 for others to download. (and there is a lot of them) or going after the torrent sites themselves. They have been succesful in shutting down a few major sites but 24 hours later the #2 ranked site becomes the #1 and a few more open overnight. They try toc ut the problem off at the head so to speak but the issue is that it's gotten so far out of control, so mnay people are doing it and the technology and ease of downloading make it so simple they will never be able to stop it.

The "industry" does have preventative measures in place to "scare" the average joe into stopping but if you know what you are looking for and do a quick 5 minutes of research from google it will tell you what to look for. The preventative measure that I am refering to is the "industry" itself uploading "fake" movie/music titles and hoping you will download them. They than follow the IP trail and have your ISP send you a warning letter stating the time/date of the download and tell you to stop or they will cancel you internet. This probably is effective in scaring some people to stop.

Also, a lot of people probably do not understand who easy and simple it is do dowload stuff from the internet these days. And how virus free it is if you do it properly. They are probably ignorant as to the quality as well. The quality is as good as any blue ray disk out there. It's not like 15+ years ago where it was super complicated. It's a simple as going to any torrent site and clicking a button to download a movie from a member who is ranked "trusted"


----------



## lifeliver

colossk said:


> Also, a lot of people probably do not understand who easy and simple it is do dowload stuff from the internet these days. And how virus free it is if you do it properly. They are probably ignorant as to the quality as well. The quality is as good as any blue ray disk out there. It's not like 15+ years ago where it was super complicated. It's a simple as going to any torrent site and clicking a button to download a movie from a member who is ranked "trusted"


Agreed, the quality of movies these days is outstanding.


----------



## peterk

I smuggle full bags of microwave popcorn and a couple cans of iced tea. Galaxy can blow me with their $8 popcorn.

* This technique works best in the winter
** If the savings aren't enough to convince you, the added bonus is that your coat smells like delicious buttery popcorn for several days after!


----------



## ehrof

My top sources:
1. Downloading online (note: when I lived in the US, I once got a letter from my ISP for downloading an HBO show; I'm not sure it's a crime in Canada so I doubt we'll get emails) - free
2. Netflix/Hulu (US versions via a US VPN) - $8/month (I share an account with someone) + $55/annually for the VPN but requires good internet speeds
3. My wife's DVD library - we've been working on ripping these onto a hard drive (she has about 250 DVDs) and I'm about 30 DVDs away from being done - free (sunk cost; we no longer buy DVDs)
4. Theatre - maybe once or twice a year (we're going to see The Hobbit next week and that will be our first movie at a theatre in as long as I can remember)
5. I occasionally use iTunes to rent movies and used to buy TV shows off it extensively (would share certain seasons with family members).

We don't have cable TV and I don't miss it (but there hasn't been hockey this year). I use Plex to store my DVD and TV collection - if you don't have it and have an extensive electronic library, you should look into it.


----------



## Elbyron

I don't bother with Netflix or library rentals. Good movies need to be seen in the theatre to really get the most enjoyment out of them. Average movies, if they deserve watching at all, can just be "downloaded". 

My tip for saving money at the theatre: always use vouchers. Most people have probably had an opportunity at some point to buy movie vouchers, either through their CAA membership, a social committee at work, a fundraising event, or you just knew somebody who was putting together a group buy. These days they typically sell for $8 - $9, and are good for a regular adult ticket to any movie at Galaxy/Cineplex theatres. Empire vouchers are sometimes also available, but are much harder to find. If you want to see a 3D or Imax movie, you can still use the voucher and just pay the difference between a regular ticket and a 3D/Imax ticket. If you don't have CAA and don't have any other source, you should monitor this thread on RFD. Hellfire does bulk orders for movie vouchers 3 - 4 times a year, and mails them out to you. Last order was Oct 3rd, so check back in the new year for the next one. He has tons of positive feedback, and I will also vouch for his honesty: I bought $4800 worth of tickets from him on behalf of my friends and co-workers.

For those who like to buy drinks and popcorn (not me, I'm with peterk on the smuggling thing), you can often find "Night Out" packages that give you 2 tickets, 2 soft drinks, and a popcorn. I believe you can buy them at CAA, your local Costco store, or at costco.ca for around $25.


----------



## Hawkdog

try projectfreetv

http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/


----------



## CanadianCapitalist

ehrof said:


> My top sources:
> 1. Downloading online (note: when I lived in the US, I once got a letter from my ISP for downloading an HBO show; I'm not sure it's a crime in Canada so I doubt we'll get emails) - free


Oh yes, you do. A friend of mine received a notice from Rogers for downloading a TV show he had forgot to PVR. The irony of this is that my friend never downloads anything and buys a ton of movies and TV shows. The one time he downloaded a TV show, he got a warning letter through the ISP.


----------



## HaroldCrump

HaroldCrump said:


> Authorities these days are able to track who downloaded what and where.
> The evidence is undeniable in the courts, and the fines are huge.
> The movie/music industry have had enough and are now giving it back.


What was I saying? 

_A Hollywood film studio is trying to force internet provider TekSavvy to hand over customer information about people alleged to have illegally downloaded movies.
Voltage Pictures LLC is asking the Federal Court of Canada to force TekSavvy Solutions Inc. "to provide the names and contact information of customers associated with certain IP addresses that are alleged to have engaged in copyright infringement," the ISP said in a release.
As many as 2,000 IP addresses are involved in the legal action, which would make it the largest attempt to acquire customer information for a copyright infringement investigation in Canadian history._

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/story/2012/12/11/business-teksavvy-customer-info.html


----------



## the-royal-mail

Harold makes a good point. We should make a clear distinction here of the difference between frugality and theft.

Downloading movies and such illegally is not being frugal, it's stealing.

Just because you can do something, doesn't mean that you should.

I will continue buying DVDs of my favourite movies and shows so I can watch them as much as I want without the hassle and expense of other options. DVDs are also excellent quality, no commercial interruptions etc.


----------



## indexxx

We get all our movies free from the library to watch on computer, do not have a TV (thus saving on cable and time wasted), and usually only go to Tuesday night movies out as it's a reduced ticket. We never rent movies.


----------



## Argonaut

To be honest I download most movies, tv shows, and music for free. I can't believe it took three pages for that method to come up. I can't justify it, but I can't say I see myself stopping either. On the other hand, I purchase all my video games despite the PC ones being very easy to torrent. It's always from the companies that are laissez-faire on copyright protection too. They give you incentive to buy them legit, rather than punishing those who do buy them with draconian copyright protection. Movie companies need to figure out the incentive method too, I'd say. Using the carrot, not the stick.


----------



## donald

Every time ive gone to the movies(i wouldnt do this,but seems ridiculously easy)the ticket collector(ie teenager,who is awkward or maybe abit socially inept)looks so easy to get by........Wait 10 mins after the movie has started,buy a bag of popcorn,walk up nodding and smiling and then start fiddling in your pockets(damn,you know what my girlfriends got the stub)Ticket guy:No sweat man *buys into it* Is it just me who thinks (the big movie complexes) would be simply to get in?.Ive have had it happen(legit,left coat with ticket in)esp.late shows.


----------



## 44545

You can sign out e-books for free online if your local library subscribes to the "Overdrive" system. There's also Gutenberg.org for e-books of the classics.


----------



## HaroldCrump

+1 for the "Overdrive" system.
I have used it extensively for borrowing audio books for listening during the morning/evening commutes.
There are always new audio books being added to the libraries' collection.


----------



## Sampson

+2 for overdrive.

My wife recently bought a Nook from Barnes and Noble, best purchase in a while. I'm surprised she isn't more affected by read it though, I'm still a traditionalist and need something physical in my hand.

We have been making an annual pilgrimage to Portland and I always load up on used books from Powell's (best used book store ever). Nothing better than a previously enjoyed book in your hands, and not one of those gross sticky ones from your local public library.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Sampson said:


> I'm still a traditionalist and need something physical in my hand.


I love real books, too.
By commute I meant driving.
When I commute by train, I always have a real book or magazine to read.


----------



## realist

donald said:


> Every time ive gone to the movies(i wouldnt do this,but seems ridiculously easy)the ticket collector(ie teenager,who is awkward or maybe abit socially inept)looks so easy to get by........Wait 10 mins after the movie has started,buy a bag of popcorn,walk up nodding and smiling and then start fiddling in your pockets(damn,you know what my girlfriends got the stub)Ticket guy:No sweat man *buys into it* Is it just me who thinks (the big movie complexes) would be simply to get in?.Ive have had it happen(legit,left coat with ticket in)esp.late shows.


Most theaters don't make that much on the ticket price anymore, they make their profit on concessions. Also most theater employees aren't getting paid enough to fight with you! When I was younger I used to theater hop on a Sunday afternoon at a theater where they check your ticket at a main entrance. My friend who was a manager at that chain around the same time told me "If you bought popcorn they probably don't care!"


----------



## Nemo2

realist said:


> "If you bought popcorn they probably don't care!"


Reminded me of a guy I worked with in Riyadh.......he and a brother-in-law had owned a coffee/donut outlet in, I believe, Dallas......he said given the money they made on the coffee they could have given the donuts away free.


----------



## none

I use tvtorrents.com and get any show I want.


----------



## financialnoob

lifeliver said:


> Is it actually illegal to file share in Canada? I have read articles in the past the said that downloading is ok but uploading files is not. There may have been recent new bills but I am not sure. I know people that have been using bit torrent file sharing programs for years without any issue.
> 
> I believe in buying video games (especially from smaller developers) and buying music from lesser known artists. Movies and TV shows are fair game for sharing in my opinion.


Just to clarify, it is now illegal. I know it used to be different but the new legislation has made some significant changes.

For those who use Scene points, I just found out recently that it is the same number of points to buy a 3D movie ticket or Ultra AVX ticket as a regular free ticket so we use them for those "extra cost" tickets.

I've been kicking around the idea of getting a Roku or similar to legally stream. I'm a bit disappointed in the selection for Canada compared to the US but still on the fence. Does anyone use a similar type of system? We just recently got a PS3 so there are some streaming options available on there as well that I haven't gotten into yet, does anyone use those?


----------



## realist

financialnoob said:


> I've been kicking around the idea of getting a Roku or similar to legally stream. I'm a bit disappointed in the selection for Canada compared to the US but still on the fence. Does anyone use a similar type of system? We just recently got a PS3 so there are some streaming options available on there as well that I haven't gotten into yet, does anyone use those?



A friend uses a VPN service that lets them use Netflix (which they pay for) from Canada, US, or UK, each of which have different selections of programming. I think he said its about $10 a month, which is still cheaper than cable!


----------



## HaroldCrump

financialnoob said:


> For those who use Scene points, I just found out recently that it is the same number of points to buy a 3D movie ticket or Ultra AVX ticket as a regular free ticket so we use them for those "extra cost" tickets.


On the topic of Scene Points, I recently realized that purchasing a ticket online on Cineplex.com earns more Scene Points than at the theatre kiosk or the box office.
Even if you purchase online and pickup at the box office, you will get more points.


----------



## Hawkdog

Not sure if this was mentioned before but if you collect air miles:

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/RewardsProductList?a=true&selectedCategoryId=cat700022


----------



## Pennypincher

www.solarmovie.so

www.fastpasstv.ms

etc.. etc... and you either watch on your computer via streaming or you connect your computer to a bigger monitor.


----------



## heyjude

Recently I have heard many people singing the glories of Netflix. I also understand that their selection in Canada is nothing compared to that in the US. I went on their site and that seemed to be the case. Those of you who have Netflix, are you fully satisfied, or are you constantly having to compromise in choosing from a limited selection?


----------



## jamesbe

Pay $5 a month to unblock-us.com and get all the US content.


----------



## Mall Guy

Not sure where this fits, but remember, movie theaters are in the FOOD business, and the big studios are in the movie business . . . every wonder how on Monday morning, news reports can tell you how much something grossed over the weekend . . . studio control on ticket sales . . .


----------



## Jim9guitars

heyjude said:


> Recently I have heard many people singing the glories of Netflix. I also understand that their selection in Canada is nothing compared to that in the US. I went on their site and that seemed to be the case. Those of you who have Netflix, are you fully satisfied, or are you constantly having to compromise in choosing from a limited selection?


 I just signed up last week for my "first month free" and it is just as you've heard. What may end up being the deal breaker for me is my 2 favorite TV shows(Big Bang Theory and The Mentalist) are not available. Meanwhile I can watch these free online at CTV.ca, they have each new episode available for a about a week after it has aired, although they have several 30 second commercials inserted. Several major TV stations do this, you can even watch the news but it's usually half a day behind or so. As Jamesbe points out, for an additional $5.00 a month you can get access to the US content, and I've also heard that you get access to UK and other areas as well. I guess if you really watch a lot of TV this is better than paying a cable bill. As for sites like solarmovie and fastpasstv that Pennypincher posted, if they're anything like Projectfreetv you'll find yourself spending several minutes or more navigating links just to find one that works, all the while being constantly bomarded with online casino and dating site pop-ups that may carry malware. The movie selection at Netflix is pretty lame as well, I have never heard of most of them......


----------



## financialnoob

realist said:


> A friend uses a VPN service that lets them use Netflix (which they pay for) from Canada, US, or UK, each of which have different selections of programming. I think he said its about $10 a month, which is still cheaper than cable!


I've been looking into that as well. Just got a PS3 and it lets you use a proxy server so you can get additional content. 



HaroldCrump said:


> On the topic of Scene Points, I recently realized that purchasing a ticket online on Cineplex.com earns more Scene Points than at the theatre kiosk or the box office.
> Even if you purchase online and pickup at the box office, you will get more points.


Nice, thanks for the tip, going to put it to use today actually :biggrin:


----------



## canabiz

Here is my experience: I recently cut the cord and got an indoor antenna that picked up 11 channels (I am in south-west Ottawa). I plan to try an outdoor antenna when it's a warmer and hope to pick up more channels.

We are watching more TV now that it's free ;-) I borrow movies from my colleagues and we try to watch at least a couple of movies a month.

I got a free subscription (promos) to the National Post and Maclean's and find myself reading more these days (reading has always been my first love, i read a lot before to improve my English as I was not born here)

We got our news from the Internet and social media as well as the daily free newspapers (24 Hour + Metro). 

There's a lot of free or very affordable stuff out there, you just have to look!


----------



## Jim9guitars

canabiz said:


> got an indoor antenna that picked up 11 channels (I am in south-west Ottawa).!


 This works better for some than others(location especially). I live in an East facing apartment in Kingston and get only one channel, it comes in great but doesn't have a lot of content. That's why I'm trying Netflix but I also have found a few good movies online at the public library(see earlier post about Overdrive and digital media), as well as borrowing actual DVD's from the library.


----------



## MrMatt

heyjude said:


> Recently I have heard many people singing the glories of Netflix. I also understand that their selection in Canada is nothing compared to that in the US. I went on their site and that seemed to be the case. Those of you who have Netflix, are you fully satisfied, or are you constantly having to compromise in choosing from a limited selection?


I'm happy, for $8/month you get a decent selection of TV & Movies. Far better deal than premium cable.
I don't own stock (they're too expensive)


----------



## jslmsca

This is easily my worst expense habit. I have over 2k movies/TV shows as I've been collecting since I was a kid and am a bit of a home theatre nut. First it was VHS, then laserdisc (if anyone remembers those), then DVDs, and now Blu-Ray. And no, downloaded movies are no way as good as Blu-Ray when you factor in the various audio formats (DTS-MA, etc.). I rented a few movies from iTunes and was thoroughly disappointed in the quality. When you have a high-quality home theatre setup, you get spoiled.

This month it's been $255.78 -- a few Blu-Rays and specialty documentaries but I "really needed" Game of Thrones, Season 2 on Blu-Ray. :rolleyes2:

On the rare occasion I actually go to the theatre, I do use gift cards from Air Miles points.


----------



## cldellow

It sounds like having a great home theatre and collecting movies is almost a hobby for you. I wouldn't compare your entertainment budget to mine -- compare it to someone who's into restoring cars (or compare it to my eating out budget ).

If you perceive it that way, and if it's not hurting your ability to reach other financial goals like savings for a house / retirement / vacations, then I'd say just accept it. If it _is_ hurting you, I'd recommend budgeting for your needs first, and funding your movie enjoyment with the leftovers.


----------



## james4beach

Second hand DVDs and DVD rentals are great.

I'll usually rent a bunch at once for the discount, then use my PC to duplicate the discs onto blank DVDs so that I can return the rentals quickly and watch the DVDs on my own time.

This way, I avoid that horrible practice of "illegal downloading" that the movie industry has thoroughly scared me about. They should be thrilled to know that I'm not downloading anything! Further, as I already paid the blank media levy at the time I bought the recordable discs, I feel comfortable knowing I have bought the right to duplicate movies onto these discs. Surely that's why I've been paying this levy for the last 15 years, right?


----------



## rikk

james4beach said:


> This way, I avoid that horrible practice of "illegal downloading" that the movie industry has thoroughly scared me about. They should be thrilled to know that I'm not downloading anything! Further, as I already paid the blank media levy at the time I bought the recordable discs, I feel comfortable knowing I have bought the right to duplicate movies onto these discs. Surely that's why I've been paying this levy for the last 15 years, right?


Depends I think on whether you are "breaking the lock" or not ... and I'm guessing you are :listening_headphone


----------



## james4beach

rikk said:


> Depends I think on whether you are "breaking the lock" or not ... and I'm guessing you are :listening_headphone


Perhaps I'm misunderstanding, but I was under the impression that "breaking the lock" is a non-issue for the media industry. Sony BMG used to routinely install rootkits on desktop computers, which not only broke the lock on the operating system but dangerously interfered with the functioning of the computer.

They (recording industry) clearly don't have a problem breaking digital locks and protections. I'm just learning their values, and doing my best to reciprocate.

Do a google search for Sony rootkit


----------



## rikk

james4beach said:


> Perhaps I'm misunderstanding, but I was under the impression that "breaking the lock" is a non-issue for the media industry. Sony BMG used to routinely install rootkits on desktop computers, which not only broke the lock on the operating system but dangerously interfered with the functioning of the computer.
> 
> They (recording industry) clearly don't have a problem breaking digital locks and protections. I'm just learning their values, and doing my best to reciprocate.
> 
> Do a google search for Sony rootkit


Just suggesting you might do a search on current Canadian law ...


----------



## james4beach

rikk said:


> Just suggesting you might do a search on current Canadian law ...


Yes, I should probably do a little more research. But what did I pay 15 years of blank media levies for? Not for burning my vacation albums to discs, right?


----------



## rikk

james4beach said:


> Yes, I should probably do a little more research. But what did I pay 15 years of blank media levies for? Not for burning my vacation albums to discs, right?


Fwiw, Bill C-11 .. my understanding ... "The most significant new restriction involves the controversial digital lock rules that prohibit by-passing technological protections found on DVDs, software, and electronic books. There are some exceptions to this prohibition (including the ability to circumvent the digital lock to protect personal information, unlock a cellphone, or access content if the person has a perceptual disability), but these are drafted in a very restrictive manner. 

What if a Canadian violates the law by copying more than is permitted under fair dealing, circumvents a digital lock, or engages in unauthorized file sharing? 

The law generally tries to target genuinely “bad actors”, _while leaving individuals alone _ ... "


----------



## Jim9guitars

Here's an attempt to get in on the mobile veiwer market but there's a huge elephant in the room: You can only get it if you are a subscriber to a cable package that includes HBO. This is wrong on so many levels....where do I start, oh, I know, I should probably not have posted this here because this thread is for people looking for ways to SAVE money on entertainment. The honchos at Netflix have nothing to worry about.

http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/bu...rvice-for-movies-and-hbo-shows-193635951.html


----------



## Ponderling

A different take. We like performance, movies or live theatre. We are not in the demographic that most contemporary movies are made to target. 

We decided to do a bit of film appreciation. We set a goal to watch all of the best movie Oscars. There were enough, going back to 1928 I recall, that it took about 3 years of intermittent viewing. Most was when we were home when the kids were younger, and a weekend night out including a sitter was more than we wanted to spend unless it was a special night out. 

We ended up having to buy one off the web, but the rest all came to use via our public library at no cost. 

Today, we have no cable tv, just $180 spent on doing a DIY free to air antenna install on the roof, and $8 a month for Netflix.


----------



## jordan_paul

I torrent just about everything I want to watch. It saves a lot of money on DVD's.


----------



## none

jordan_paul said:


> I torrent just about everything I want to watch. It saves a lot of money on DVD's.


Yup, I figure I've saved about 10K over the last 10 years by torrenting TV and going bald


----------

